# It's the police!!



## usuf (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha, fucking paranoid stoners ;P I know cause I'm one of them lol. So I just joined but already got a chance to read up on a few things that I wanted to know more about. This site is definitely a great resource for first time growers like myself. See you around.

Check out my journal too...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/132221-my-first-grow.html


----------



## thatboygood (Nov 18, 2008)

damn you scared the shit out of me... what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Nov 18, 2008)

fuck the police with 1.21 jiggawatts!


----------



## alg007 (Nov 18, 2008)

Fuck the police im legal


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 18, 2008)

D.E.A said:


> hello people


lol , this dude won't quit


----------



## ripz (Nov 18, 2008)

asshole


----------



## Bangers999 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeh what he said, does this site need people like you ? am thinking NO. i bet when people in your company change a plug etc you stand at the back of them and shout ''BANG''


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm legal police can't do shit to me.


----------



## thatboygood (Nov 24, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> I'm legal police can't do shit to me.


the feds.....


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 24, 2008)

thatboygood said:


> the feds.....



I only have three plants, I'm worth nothing to them.


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> I'm legal police can't do shit to me.


So you are a medical marijuana user???? Please tell me.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 24, 2008)

THCInhaler said:


> So you are a medical marijuana user???? Please tell me.



Yes, I am.


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> Yes, I am.


What's your reason? Do you have glaucoma?


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 24, 2008)

_Back injury, worked at UPS. Why the 21 questions, you looking to get a prescription?_


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> _Back injury, worked at UPS. Why the 21 questions, you looking to get a prescription?_


LOL, well it would be pretty useful. My doctor says I am in the normal high range for glaucoma, which means that my eye pressure is still normal but on the high side of it. Maybe I can get a prescription, but I think federal law limits it here in Canada.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 24, 2008)

_I would definitely look into it If I were you._


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> _I would definitely look into it If I were you._


I hate those damn feds. They should learn to back off and also they should learn that marijuana is *less harmful* than alcohol or tobacco! There has never been a direct death resulting in use of cannabis, however 5.3 million people die a year globally from smoking tobacco.

I will look into it, thanks. I have smoked dope for 12 years now, I just found out last week the news. Not that anything has changed though, I still smoke weed to smoke weed .

One last question. Those green letters in your text, are they relating to cannabis? Or do you just like the color green?


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 24, 2008)

THCInhaler said:


> I hate those damn feds. They should learn to back off and also they should learn that marijuana is *less harmful* than alcohol or tobacco! There has never been a direct death resulting in use of cannabis, however 5.3 million people die a year globally from smoking tobacco.
> 
> I will look into it, thanks. I have smoked dope for 12 years now, I just found out last week the news. Not that anything has changed though, I still smoke weed to smoke weed .
> 
> One last question. Those green letters in your text, are they relating to cannabis? Or do you just like the color green?


I love cannabis and money


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

One more question (sorry). The legal buds that you can order, would that have the same effect as the medicinal marijuana? I mean the buds found in the links on this page. Would they have the same positive effects? I heard medicinal marijuana is somewhat watered down (rumors) and I get my weed from dealers, or my friend who grows it.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 24, 2008)

I doubt it, If that legal bud was just as good, I'm sure we would know by now. As for medical being watered down, I don't know what you mean, all I know Is that I have never come across good weed like this on the streets.


----------



## Chron (Nov 24, 2008)

I got popped with a 6 lighter once and they let me go. The guy who arrested me was cool, asking questions and shit about what thats for and whats this do blah blah... Long story short some cops are cool, they're just playin the game too. Your job is to not get caught and their job is to catch you, just find the balance.


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> I doubt it, If that legal bud was just as good, I'm sure we would know by now. As for medical being watered down, I don't know what you mean, all I know Is that I have never come across good weed like this on the streets.


Alright well thanks for all your help strangerdude562. The legal buds are at an affordable price, and I live alone, so I guess I could try it out and order some. I will do some more research into all this stuff though. Maybe the legal buds are good, but nobody is saying anything because of fear of the government stopping that service. I do think that legal buds being shipped to your door is awesome, however it is not legal cannabis (once again, damn feds).

Anyways, thanks for your info!


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 24, 2008)

THCInhaler said:


> Alright well thanks for all your help strangerdude562. The legal buds are at an affordable price, and I live alone, so I guess I could try it out and order some. I will do some more research into all this stuff though. Maybe the legal buds are good, but nobody is saying anything because of fear of the government stopping that service. I do think that legal buds being shipped to your door is awesome, however it is not legal cannabis (once again, damn feds).
> 
> Anyways, thanks for your info!



No problem, I would suggest to start saving $ and purchase a basic grow kit. You have your own place too, that's perfect. Ain't nothing better than free weed.


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> No problem, I would suggest to start saving $ and purchase a basic grow kit. You have your own place too, that's perfect. Ain't nothing better than free weed.


Man, I agree with a lot of what you say. You are so right!!!!


----------



## Mokie (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't bother with legal buds lol.

Theres a reason their legal, its because they don't get you high.

Honestly, theres no diffrence between smoking bark off a tree and those legal buds, they just look like cannabis, but thats the only property similar.


----------



## Bangers999 (Nov 25, 2008)

*The cops are just the same as us, growers of earb, they love it and can be very deadicated to their work here is what they call proof. lol
http://www.birminghammail.net/news/birmingham-news/2008/06/06/increase-in-number-of-cannabis-factories-97319-21035829/*


----------



## Bangers999 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Thats a proud cop with a proud crop.*


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 26, 2008)

THCInhaler said:


> One more question (sorry). The legal buds that you can order, would that have the same effect as the medicinal marijuana? I mean the buds found in the links on this page. Would they have the same positive effects? I heard medicinal marijuana is somewhat watered down (rumors) and I get my weed from dealers, or my friend who grows it.



If you think about it man, growing is a science. I mean botany. So those guys have it down to a dot and is better than stuff on the streets. And maybe I would venture better than over in Europe. It is all about genetics, well and how you grow. But most of the things people come here to find(how to grow) they already know. But just think of it that way when thinking of which bud is more potent.

And I say this because UPS is kind enough to ship it from cali to texas..


----------

